# Beyond the 3rd degree



## youngblood2002 (Oct 25, 2012)

During our study group tonight and interesting questioned was asked.The question was asked how does a MM progress to the 32 degree in PHA? Some brothers suggested that you had to go to Scottish or York Rite. Some brothers said it can be attained w/i PHA....Which is the correct answer?


----------



## BryanMaloney (Oct 25, 2012)

PHA is regular, so the highest degree awarded by a PHA Lodge is Master Mason. However, PHA also has fully regular Scottish Rite and York Rite appendant organizations. The Scottish Rite numbers its degrees, which go 4-32 (with a 33 honorary degree). The York Rite does not number its degrees. None of these degrees are higher in Masonic rank than Master Mason.


----------



## widows son (Oct 26, 2012)

Agreed


----------



## bupton52 (Oct 26, 2012)

A common misconception that is perpetuated by many irregular jurisidictions is that PHA has to cross over to the Scottish Rite once it gets to 32Â°


----------



## widows son (Oct 26, 2012)

What do mean?


----------

